# Name Something You've Never Done



## lifesaver (Apr 15, 2009)

Another easy game... Just name anything you've never done...

I've never met the president


----------



## Cooksie (Apr 15, 2009)

I've never eaten a parsnip .  I know, I know......I must!


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Apr 15, 2009)

I've never done Karaoke and I've always wanted to.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Apr 15, 2009)

getoutamykitchen said:


> I've never done Karaoke and I've always wanted to.


 
I've never been drunk enough to do Karaoke!


----------



## jeninga75 (Apr 15, 2009)

I've never been able to see the lyrics clearly when I'm drunk enough to do karaoke.


----------



## lifesaver (Apr 15, 2009)

I've never been able to read music


----------



## Katie H (Apr 15, 2009)

Never told someone off who deserved it.


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Apr 15, 2009)

Michael in FtW said:


> I've never been drunk enough to do Karaoke!



That was always my problem. For some reason I always volunteered to be the designated driver.


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 15, 2009)

I've never traveled to South America.


----------



## texasgirl (Apr 15, 2009)

I've never flown in a plane.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Apr 15, 2009)

I've never bungee jumped and don't intend to do it.


----------



## babetoo (Apr 15, 2009)

i have never had a sun tan.


----------



## kadesma (Apr 15, 2009)

I've always dreamed of but never have flown a helicopter

kadesma


----------



## Katie H (Apr 15, 2009)

Actually...big dream of mine...to ride/drive a Zamboni.


----------



## Cooksie (Apr 15, 2009)

Katie E said:


> Actually...big dream of mine...to ride/drive a Zamboni.


 
I have no clue what a Zamboni is, but I have never driven/ridden in a Hummer (and probably never will), but I dream big!


----------



## Katie H (Apr 15, 2009)

Cooksie said:


> I have no clue what a Zamboni is, but I have never driven/ridden in a Hummer (and probably never will), but I dream big!



A Zamboni is the big machine that smoothes the ice on an ice rink.


----------



## lifesaver (Apr 15, 2009)

i've never done drugs


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Apr 16, 2009)

lifesaver said:


> i've never done drugs


----------



## JustMeToo (Apr 16, 2009)

I've never been on a cruise.


----------



## ChefJune (Apr 16, 2009)

LadyCook61 said:


> I've never bungee jumped and don't intend to do it.


 
Me, neither!   Also never went hang gliding, and am not planning that, either. I would like to go up in a balloon, but I'm afraid my fear of heights would make me sick and ruin the experience for everyone else.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Apr 16, 2009)

ChefJune said:


> Me, neither!  Also never went hang gliding, and am not planning that, either. I would like to go up in a balloon, but I'm afraid my fear of heights would make me sick and ruin the experience for everyone else.


 
I've been up in a hot air balloon, also have parasailed .


----------



## lifesaver (Apr 16, 2009)

i've never been in the military


----------



## jabbur (Apr 17, 2009)

I've never watched American Idol.  Does that mean I'm not patriotic?


----------



## Katie H (Apr 17, 2009)

jabbur said:


> I've never watched American Idol.  Does that mean I'm not patriotic?



Me either, jabbur.  I couldn't even tell you when it's on.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 17, 2009)

I've never fallen out of a hot air balloon or been run over by a Zamboni.

Lady cook and Katie, don't help.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Apr 17, 2009)

jabbur said:


> I've never watched American Idol. Does that mean I'm not patriotic?


 
Me either.


----------



## mudbug (Apr 17, 2009)

I've never been married to Eric Clapton like I was supposed to be.


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Apr 17, 2009)

This is something that most people can't believe when I tell them...

I have never seen any of the following movies, including sequels if any...

Star Wars 
Rocky
Harry Potter
E.T.
Terminator
Lord Of The Rings
Blazing Saddles

and the list goes on and on


----------



## lifesaver (Apr 18, 2009)

I've never done drugs


----------



## Cooksie (Apr 18, 2009)

getoutamykitchen said:


> This is something that most people can't believe when I tell them...
> 
> I have never seen any of the following movies, including sequels if any...
> 
> ...


 
I hear ya!  I'm not real big on renting or watching movies, and I don't like any of the movies that you have listed.....except ET.  You absolutely must see ET (phone home ).  

I have never......played a Nintendo game.


----------



## The Z (Apr 18, 2009)

lifesaver said:


> I've never done drugs


You've never done drugs... again?  LOL - maybe they would improve your memory - heh 

I've never been up in a hot air balloon, but I probably will within the next couple of years.


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Apr 19, 2009)

Cooksie said:


> I hear ya!  I'm not real big on renting or watching movies, and I don't like any of the movies that you have listed.....except ET.  You absolutely must see ET (phone home ).



The terrible part about never seeing so many of the popular movies is for 11 years I was supervisor of the video rental dept. at Albertson's.


----------



## lifesaver (Apr 19, 2009)

i've never climbed a tree


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 19, 2009)

ChefJune said:


> Me, neither!   Also never went hang gliding, and am not planning that, either. I would like to go up in a balloon, but I'm afraid my fear of heights would make me sick and ruin the experience for everyone else.



I believe it would only ruin the "experience" for those below!

I've never tried making Beef Wellington.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 19, 2009)

I've never been streakin........at the mall


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 19, 2009)

Uncle Bob said:


> I've never been streakin........at the mall


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Apr 19, 2009)

Uncle Bob said:


> I've never been streakin........at the mall



As apposed to streakin........at a sports event?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 19, 2009)

getoutamykitchen said:


> As apposed to streakin........at a sports event?



 ----- Not a Sporting Event


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 19, 2009)

Uncle Bob said:


> ----- Not a Sporting Event



As opposed to around the lake?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 19, 2009)

Close to the river one time, but no lake....It does remind me of a story I heard one time.....


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 19, 2009)

Uncle Bob said:


> Close to the river one time, but no lake....It does remind me of a story I heard one time.....



I know not what you speak of...


----------



## lifesaver (Apr 19, 2009)

i have never been skiing


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Apr 20, 2009)

kitchenelf said:


> I know not what you speak of...



*Streakin'*


----------



## lifesaver (Apr 20, 2009)

i've never been to the olympics


----------



## LadyCook61 (Apr 20, 2009)

I've never traveled to Europe .


----------



## lifesaver (Apr 22, 2009)

I've never jumped off a cliff


----------



## LadyCook61 (Apr 25, 2009)

I haven't tried race car driving nor ski.


----------



## lifesaver (Apr 25, 2009)

i've never ice skated


----------



## Barbara L (Apr 27, 2009)

I have never walked naked across a tightrope, on my knuckles, above an acid filled swimming pool.  

Ok, seriously, this goes along with one of kitchenelf's, but even sadder.  I have never eaten Beef Wellington.

Barbara


----------



## Dove (Apr 27, 2009)

*I have never been able to swim...I sink every time.*


----------



## lifesaver (Apr 27, 2009)

i've never been to germany


----------



## Barbara L (Apr 27, 2009)

Dove said:


> *I have never been able to swim...I sink every time.*


You're not supposed to wear concrete flippers!

Barbara
P.S. I don't know if the statistics have changed, but several years ago Jeopardy said that 50% of U.S. adults can't swim.  I am one of them!  I can putter around, but I am still scared to put my face in the water.  Plus I almost drowned in Myrtle Beach a few years ago.


----------



## lifesaver (Apr 29, 2009)

I've never tried to ride on a bull


----------



## lifesaver (May 17, 2009)

I've never been in a real submarine


----------



## Laury (May 17, 2009)

I've never been to Washington D.C.  Seems like very American should at least once.  I still can and should.


----------



## lifesaver (May 18, 2009)

I've never been to Disney World in Florida


----------



## katybar22 (May 18, 2009)

I've never kayaked (sp).


----------



## lifesaver (May 19, 2009)

I've never tried to rope a bull


----------



## lifesaver (Jun 7, 2009)

I've never been on a cruise ship


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jun 7, 2009)

I've never driven a race car.


----------



## JustMeToo (Jun 7, 2009)

I have never flown on a plane.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jun 8, 2009)

I've never went to the Grand Canyon.


----------



## lifesaver (Jun 8, 2009)

I've never met a movie star in person


----------



## RoseGetzCookn (Jun 11, 2009)

I have never seen the stars from the desert, I'm told they look so close it feels like you could reach out and touch them.


----------



## lifesaver (Jun 12, 2009)

I've never eaten lamb


----------



## msmofet (Jun 12, 2009)

i've never eaten rocky moutain oysters (and never will!! )


----------



## lifesaver (Jun 12, 2009)

I've never met anyone that i've talked to over the internet.


----------



## JoZee (Aug 11, 2009)

I have never hand glided...probably never will, I'm scared of heights!


----------



## LadyCook61 (Aug 11, 2009)

I've never skydived.


----------



## RoseGetzCookn (Aug 11, 2009)

I have never travelled to the USA.


----------



## jonnyjonny_uk (Aug 12, 2009)

Swung from chandeliers naked


----------



## RoseGetzCookn (Aug 13, 2009)

jonnyjonny_uk said:


> Swung from chandeliers naked


 

Very funny but you forgot to add with a feather boar scarf


----------



## dave the baker (Aug 16, 2009)

Never sky-dived.  But I was in a real sword fight once, many years ago.  I won.


----------



## Redraven (Aug 16, 2009)

I've never been skydiving, and i see no reason to jump out of a perfectly good airplane


----------



## jonnyjonny_uk (Aug 17, 2009)

RoseGetzCookn said:


> Very funny but you forgot to add with a feather boar scarf



 I forgot to mention without a safety net


----------



## crazzycat (Aug 17, 2009)

jump from the plain


----------



## RoseGetzCookn (Aug 17, 2009)

jonnyjonny_uk said:


> I forgot to mention without a safety net


 Very daring  your new nickname should be Tarzan Ahha aaaAh


----------



## jonnyjonny_uk (Aug 18, 2009)

RoseGetzCookn said:


> Very daring  your new nickname should be Tarzan Ahha aaaAh


 I think I've been called worse nicknames so I can live with that 

I can't get the Ahhhhaaa Aaaaaaaaah out my head now though


----------



## RoseGetzCookn (Aug 18, 2009)

jonnyjonny_uk said:


> I think I've been called worse nicknames so I can live with that
> 
> I can't get the Ahhhhaaa Aaaaaaaaah out my head now though


 
Okay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 so now when you get to do something youv'e never done before 
you can go Ahhhhaaaa Aaaaaaaaaah and have a chuckle


----------



## jonnyjonny_uk (Aug 19, 2009)

RoseGetzCookn said:


> Okay
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I've a feeling I'm gonna get some pretty strange looks over the next few months


----------



## JJSH (Aug 19, 2009)

(get the violins ready)

Despite my otherwise happy and moderately successful life, I've never found true love.


----------



## Claire (Aug 19, 2009)

OK, never done and don't want to, or never done and want to?


----------



## Claire (Aug 19, 2009)

I've always wanted to live in Europe for a year or three.  I don't think that is going to happen.  I tried to talk my husband into it (Slovenia) several years ago.  He kept making excuses.  Now when he has a drink or three too many, he talks about it, but face it, it isn't going to happen.


----------



## RoseGetzCookn (Aug 20, 2009)

JJSH said:


> (get the violins ready)
> 
> Despite my otherwise happy and moderately successful life, I've never found true love.


 
Violins and 20 voice choir and every Aunt at the next family gathering going "tich tich tich" with a shake of their head in the background  Just kidding


----------

